# Prop 1



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay, it's obvious that I'm going to have to learn what the heck the Prop 1 is and what it does sooner or later as I get more into this...

Where the heck can I find a tutorial on th eProp 1 that speaks *layman *to someone like me who gets dizzy spells figuring out how to tie his shoes?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I got my start by reading the articles on Wolfstone's Halloween site.

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Controllers/ctlmap_HauntControllerRoadMap.html#Prop1Setup

Not too sure if it's in layman's terms enough for you. Sadly, I don't think there are any books on specifically the subject of the prop-1, but being it's based on the Basic Stamp 1 microcontroller, you may be able to find more literature on that.


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Parallax's "Whats a Microcontroller" text is a good reference for beginners. They use a Basic Stamp 2 but it all applies to the Prop1.
http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/wamv2_2.pdf


----------

